# Gibt es weibliche Gentoo-User?

## l3u

Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier! Ein paar weibliche Ubuntu-User kenn ich, aber Gentoo? Gentoo ist eigentlich Männersache, oder?! ;-)

----------

## schachti

Warum sollte es die nicht geben? Ich kenne mehrere...

----------

## l3u

Ich eben nicht ... also wenn ich jetzt mal meine Freundin nicht mitzähle, die Gentoo hat, weil ich Gentoo habe! Also ich mein schon solche, die Gentoo "aus eigener Kraft" installiert haben ;-)

----------

## b3cks

Es gibt sogar eine Gentoo-Developerin. =)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Es gibt sogar eine Gentoo-Developerin. =)

 

allerdings, vielleicht interessiert euch das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3375197.html

----------

## Inte

Laut der letzten Umfrage, gibt es mehr Brot als Frauen im deutschen Forum.  :Laughing: 

Meine bessere Hälfte arbeitet auch mit Gentoo. Ich bastel an ihrem Rechner und sie arbeitet daran. Ihr ist es sogar egal, was für ein Wallpaper die Kiste hat. Hauptsache Openoffice, KMail und Firefox funktionieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Mir geht's auch so. Meine sehr viel bessere Hälfte ist ein weitgehend ahnungsloser Endbenutzer und kann somit an sich nicht als Gentoo-Userin im Sinne der Umfrage gezählt werden ;-)

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Meine bessere Hälfte arbeitet auch mit Gentoo. Ich bastel an ihrem Rechner und sie arbeitet daran. Ihr ist es sogar egal, was für ein Wallpaper die Kiste hat. Hauptsache Openoffice, KMail und Firefox funktionieren. 

 

Du hast Kopete vergessen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Meine Freundin nutzt auch Gentoo und überläßt mir dabei die Administration.

----------

## Inte

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Du hast Kopete vergessen. 

 Neee, PSI! Wir sind ein reiner Jabber-Haushalt.  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *a.forlorn wrote:*   Du hast Kopete vergessen.  Neee, PSI! Wir sind ein reiner Jabber-Haushalt. 

 

fang jetzt nicht damit an  :Twisted Evil: 

ihr seid ein reiner NON-QT haushalt!! Ich kenn dich ja!  :Cool: 

cheers

----------

## Ruad

Mal ne Gegenfrage: Wie viele weibliche Windowsbenutzerinnen kennt ihr, die Windows selbst installieren, warten und Software aufspielen können/wollen? Also ich kenne da genau so viele wie weibliche "Linux-User".

solange es funktioniert, funktioniert es. Ich glaube Männer haben den größeren Trieb alles zu untersuchen und im Zweifel auch kaputt zu machen  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Mag sein ...

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Quote:*   

> Ich BIN eine Gentoo-Userin

 

*meld*

----------

## amne

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also ich mein schon solche, die Gentoo "aus eigener Kraft" installiert haben 

 

Fällt mir jetzt zumindest eine ein die ich persönlich kenne.

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Mal ne Gegenfrage: Wie viele weibliche Windowsbenutzerinnen kennt ihr, die Windows selbst installieren, warten und Software aufspielen können/wollen?

 

Wenn man den Gedanken weiterspinnt, wieviele Windowsbenutzer(innen) mit einem ordentlich administrierten System kennt ihr? Eben.  :Wink: 

Ich persönlich bin ja der Ansicht, dass jedes System von einer kompetenten Person betreut werden sollte und nicht immer unbedingt vom Eigentümer. Wenn das bei jemandes Freundin so funktioniert und dieser jemand gerne am Gentoo rumfrickelt (und dabei tunlichst drauf achtet dass ihr Rechner nicht kaputt geht  :Wink:  ) ist das ja eh ideal.

----------

## NightDragon

*hehe* Wir könnten ja eine Offensive starten: Frauen rann an Gentoo!

Vielleicht würde Portage bei so manchen Problem dann gefühlvoller sein... würde mir nicht entegen stehen.

 :Smile: 

Btw. kil hat sich als Gentoo-Userin geouted  :Smile:  Also es wundert mich das es nicht mehr hier gibt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Mal ne Gegenfrage: Wie viele weibliche Windowsbenutzerinnen kennt ihr, die Windows selbst installieren, warten und Software aufspielen können/wollen? Also ich kenne da genau so viele wie weibliche "Linux-User".

 

Aus dem Stand ca. ein gutes halbes halbes Dutzend. Allerdings zum überwiegenden Teil aus dem Bereich IT-Administration, zählt also nur teilweise denke ich mal.

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Also es wundert mich das es nicht mehr hier gibt.

 

Naja realistisch gesehen dürften es ~2-3% sein.

Das sich die weitaus meisten hier kaum 'outen' werden ist verständlich. Erinnert euch mal zurück an unsere weibliche Mod Brandy und die teilweisen 'Verwirrungen' im gentoo'schen Hormonhaushalt.

Viele Frauen sehen PCs nunmal als 'Männerspielzeug' - das man damit aber auch sehr kreativ sein kann (und bei Gentoo fängt das ja bereits beim Installieren an) ist nicht so leicht vermittelbar - ich persönlich ziehe Gentoo jedenfalls Windowcolor, Serviettentechnik etc. vor  :Wink: 

Evtl. kann 'unsere' 'PR-Lady aka User Relations Lead'  christel da ja positiv beeinflußend wirken; zum Nachteil Gentoos wärs sicher nicht.

Die einfachste Art um 'ganz normal' behandelt zu werden ist (leider) immer noch als Frau nicht als solche aufzufallen in techniklastigen Foren/IRC-Channels/etc.

Und die berühmten rosa Pferdchen hatten wir ja eh schon im Forum   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l3u

Gar nicht schlecht, diese Brandy *ggg* Und ihr Avatar (= wirklich Foto von ihr, vgl. http://home.clear.net.nz/pages/gentoo/images/portrait.jpg ) ist auch deutlich ansprechender als meiner!

Also ich für meinen Teil hab kein Problem damit, wenn sich Frauen besser mit Computern auskennen als ich. Ich laß mir auch gern was von einer Frau sagen, wenn sie mehr Ahnung hat als ich. Nur ist mir das im EDV-Bereich noch nicht allzu oft passiert ... aber vielleicht hab ich ja schon oft Tips von In-Kognito-Frauen befolgt, ohne zu wissen, daß sie von einer Frau gekommen sind!

----------

## b3cks

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Ruad wrote:*   Mal ne Gegenfrage: Wie viele weibliche Windowsbenutzerinnen kennt ihr, die Windows selbst installieren, warten und Software aufspielen können/wollen? 
> 
> Wenn man den Gedanken weiterspinnt, wieviele Windowsbenutzer(innen) mit einem ordentlich administrierten System kennt ihr? Eben. 

 

Haha, als ich gerade meine derzeitige Freundin kennengelernt habe und ich bei einem unserer Treffen bei ihr zu Hause war, saß sie gerade vor einer Windows 98 (SE) Installation. Da wusste ich schon, dass sie die richtige ist.   :Wink:   Leider nutzt sie immer noch Windows, da ihre Lieblingsspiele nicht unter Wine laufen. Dafür krallt sie sich oft genug mein Gentoo Notebook fürs surfen und mailen. Sie findet es schicker, cleaner und das personalisieren findet sie besonders reizvoll ("Windows sieht selbst mit Tweaks und Candy irgendwie immer gleich aus."). Immerhin ein kleiner Schritt...

Bei der Administration muss ich hingegen noch ab und zu nachhelfen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also ich für meinen Teil hab kein Problem damit, wenn sich Frauen besser mit Computern auskennen als ich. Ich laß mir auch gern was von einer Frau sagen, wenn sie mehr Ahnung hat als ich.

 

Da bist du aber schon eine Ausnahme. Mann+PC ist wie Mann+Auto oder aktuell Mann+Fußball - jeder ist mindestens Experte darin  :Wink: 

----------

## Ruad

Das Problem liegt "natürlich" nicht in dem vermeintlichen Gegensatz Frauen <-> Technik. Ein einschlägig bekanntest VoIP-Forum hat einen fühlbar höheren Frauenanteil als dieses Forum. Und in dem Forum geht es durchaus auch um die Frickelei beim Asterisk-konfigurieren oder um das fachgerechte "Herumlötieren" eines Netzteils mit kaputten Elkos.

Böse Zungen verumten allerdings, dass Frauen ja einiges bereit sind durchzustehen, um ihrem Kommunikationszwang zu fröhnen.  :Wink: 

By the way: Ich kenne überaus viele Männer die auch nichts von Computern verstehen. Inklusive jener Helden, die die Recovery-CD ihres ALDI-Rechners in das DVD-Laufwerk stopfen können.

Ich sehe noch kein wirkliches Muster. Ausser, dass das Informatikstudium tatsächlich sehr frauenarm gewesen ist. Die einzig wirklich "nette" Frau ist gen Physik abgezogen.. immerhin Naturwissenschaften  :Razz: 

----------

## schachti

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Gar nicht schlecht, diese Brandy *ggg* Und ihr Avatar (= wirklich Foto von ihr, vgl. http://home.clear.net.nz/pages/gentoo/images/portrait.jpg ) ist auch deutlich ansprechender als meiner!
> 
> 

 

Ich weiß, daß Du das im positiven Sinn gemeint hast - aber ich kann mir vorstellen, daß solche Reaktionen einer der Gründe sind, warum sich in Linux-Foren viele Frauen nicht als solche zu erkennen geben.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Böse Zungen verumten allerdings, dass Frauen ja einiges bereit sind durchzustehen, um ihrem Kommunikationszwang zu fröhnen. 

 

Immer diese Vorurteile ... nach der Logik müßten dann ja doch viele Frauen hier sein wenn man es an der Anzahl der Beiträge festmacht.  :Wink: 

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Gar nicht schlecht, diese Brandy *ggg* Und ihr Avatar ... ist auch deutlich ansprechender als meiner! 
> 
> Ich weiß, daß Du das im positiven Sinn gemeint hast - aber ich kann mir vorstellen, daß solche Reaktionen einer der Gründe sind, warum sich in Linux-Foren viele Frauen nicht als solche zu erkennen geben.

 

Yeppi. Von daher finde ich cristels Avatar auch ziemlich konsequent ironisch.

----------

## Ruad

Logik? ne ne ne.. so nicht mein(e) Liebe(r)

Unter der Annahme, dass alle Frauen unter einem Kommunikationszwang leiden, ist im Umkehrschluss noch keine generelle Kommunikationshemmung bei Männern auszumachen. Auch wenn eben jenes gerne mal in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten ist. Aber gleichgesinnte Männer können urplötzlich beim richtigen Thema zu Waschweibern... äh verzeih... Tratschtanten.. ach mist... Wildplauderern mutieren.

Wenn hier jemand drei Jahre Mitglied ist, männlich und die 2000-Post überschritten ist, dann ist der Beweis doch so gut wie erbracht  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Laut der letzten Umfrage, gibt es mehr Brot als Frauen im deutschen Forum. 
> 
> 

 

ach du Scheiße, ich hatte es ja völlig vergessen, dass ich damals schon diesen Unsinn gefragt hatte, ich glaube, damals wollte ich wissen, wie so ein Poll funktioniert   :Embarassed: 

----------

## l3u

@schachti, Think4UrS11: War nur mein, wohlgemerkt bewußt konfrontativ zu Papier gebrachter(!), erster Gedanke ;-) Ist doch ganz nett, wenn es auch gutaussehende Mädels gibt, die was von Computern verstehen. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, daß man damit durchaus Probleme haben kann -- gerade bei dem Klientel, das sich normalerweise besonders gut mit Computern auskennt, und Frauen (abgesehen von der eigenen Mutter) nur aus den Porno-Downloads von aMule kennt. Also nicht, daß es NUR solche gäbe ;-) Ihr wißt, was ich mein *ggg*

----------

## think4urs11

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Unter der Annahme, dass alle Frauen unter einem Kommunikationszwang leiden, ist im Umkehrschluss noch keine generelle Kommunikationshemmung bei Männern auszumachen. Auch wenn eben jenes gerne mal in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten ist. Aber gleichgesinnte Männer können urplötzlich beim richtigen Thema zu Waschweibern... äh verzeih... Tratschtanten.. ach mist... Wildplauderern mutieren.
> 
> Wenn hier jemand drei Jahre Mitglied ist, männlich und die 2000-Post überschritten ist, dann ist der Beweis doch so gut wie erbracht 

 

tststs schon wieder so viele Vorurteile und wilde Mutmaßungen  :Wink: 

Abgesehen davon bestätigst du damit nur meine vorhin genannte Expertentheorie.

Ich kenn einige Männer die reden wie ein Wasserfall auch ohne gefragt zu sein und/oder wirklich etwas zum jeweiligen Thema beizutragen und sich schlicht gerne reden hören. Genausogut aber auch ein paar extrem wortkarge Frauen (M:'weißt du wie spät es ist?' ... F:'ja.' ... M:'??' ...)

Das Thema läßt sich nicht verallgemeinern; genauso wie die Fotos von Sina (so hieß sie wohl?) im Gentooshirt beiderseits des Geschlechterteichs Geschmacksfrage sind und bleiben.

Wäre ja auch schlimm wenn man die Menschen immer in Schubladen stecken könnte.

Mir ist es jedenfalls lieber wenn es im Forum ein paar Frauen gibt die sich nicht großartig outen und die fachlich kompetent zur Sache beitragen als männliche Mitglieder denen der Hormonhaushalt deswegen manchmal durcheinandergerät.

Fairerweise muß man aber auch sagen das Frauen unter sich wesentlich weniger zimperlich sind was markige Sprüche angeht als im Beisein des anderen Geschlechts.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> @schachti, Think4UrS11: War nur mein, wohlgemerkt bewußt konfrontativ zu Papier gebrachter(!), erster Gedanke  Ist doch ganz nett, wenn es auch gutaussehende Mädels gibt, die was von Computern verstehen. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, daß man damit durchaus Probleme haben kann -- gerade bei dem Klientel, das sich normalerweise besonders gut mit Computern auskennt, und Frauen (abgesehen von der eigenen Mutter) nur aus den Porno-Downloads von aMule kennt. Also nicht, daß es NUR solche gäbe  Ihr wißt, was ich mein *ggg*

 

Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf - die übliche Klientel im techniklastigen Forum ist nunmal eher der Jungmann an sich in all seinen Ausprägungen.

Auch die werden erwachsen *g*

----------

## l3u

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Fairerweise muß man aber auch sagen das Frauen unter sich wesentlich weniger zimperlich sind was markige Sprüche angeht als im Beisein des anderen Geschlechts.

 

Ich als Student in einem Studiengang mit 70--80% Frauenanteil (Zahnmedizin) kann da nur aus meiner langsemesterigen Erfahrung sprechen und dir auf ganzer Linie zustimmen!

----------

## doedel

also ich konnte meine freundin und meine mutter dazu überreden, allerdings bei beiden mit windows im huckepack. und ich darf eigentlich auch alles einrichten, wobei meine mutter das schon teilweise mit ein bisschen im-hilfe selber gebacken bekommt.

----------

## l3u

Aber die Frage ist doch: gibt es auch welche, die sich nicht haben überreden lassen? Sondern gesagt haben "Hey, ich will jetzt Gentoo haben!"?!

----------

## dakjo

Mein Traum ist es ja noch immer bei einem schoenen kühlen Bier mit einer hypschen Frau über das für und wieder von irgendwelchem Sourcecode zu fasseln und mich dann doch von ihr von Python überzeugen zu lassen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## l3u

Das würde mir Angst machen. Ehrlich.

----------

## b3cks

Eigentlich finde ich es recht gut, dass die meisten Frauen (und auch meine Freundin) nicht so viel Plan davon haben. Ich z.B. verbringe den Großteil meiner Arbeit mit der IT, Privat unter Männern und im Freundeskreis ist das auch stets ein Thema. Und dann auch noch bei Frauen? Nein, danke. Da gibt es weit aus bessere Themen worüber man sich mit denen unterhalten (und auch machen <räusper>) kann. Das lenkt dann auch gut ab. Außerdem können weiterhin IT erfahrene Frauen und besonders weibliche Linux User bewundert werden, wie seltene Rubine.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Privat unter Männern und im Freundeskreis ist das auch stets ein Thema. Und dann auch noch bei Frauen? Nein, danke. Da gibt es weit aus bessere Themen worüber man sich mit denen unterhalten (und auch machen <räusper>) kann. Das lenkt dann auch gut ab.

 

[/ironie] du bist ein vorurteilsbelasteter Sexist   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   [/ironie]

Das ganze 'Problem' ist doch kein technisches und/oder intellektuelles, ganz im Gegenteil. Frauen arbeiten wesentlich konzentrierter wenn sie vor ein Problem gesetzt werden und finden oft Lösungen die ein Mann nicht sieht (natürlich auch andersrum).

Allerdings 'ticken' Frauen wirklich anders - die 'Art' der Intelligenz ist schlicht eine andere. Und ein großer Teil dieses 'Effektes' das Frauen und Technik nicht (bzw. selten) zusammen können ist ein soziales. Es ist einfach nicht üblich das Mädchen sich im (Klein-)Kindesalter mit technischen Dingen beschäftigen sondern mehr in Richtung 'soziale Kompetenz' (saublöder Begriff), ganz generell mehr in Richtung der Fähigkeiten die später im Berufsleben als Teamgeist subsummiert werden. Und die Prägung für das spätere Leben findet numal bewiesenermaßen hauptsächlich in den ersten Lebensjahren statt; sowohl was Ernährung als auch Interessen und 'Fähigkeiten' angeht.

Und im Lauf der Jahre verstärkt sich das dann natürlich. 'Die Frau an sich' (bitte nicht hauen, das ist *keine* Diskriminierung ganz im Gegenteil) neigt eher dazu zurückzustecken und bei sich auftuenden (technischen) Problemen ist normalerweise immer was männliches (Papa, Bruder etc) in der Nähe der das lösen kann/wird. Irgendwann sinkt dadurch dann das Selbstbewußtsein weit genug ab um lieber die Finger von etwas technischem zu lassen.

... nur mal so aus absolut hobbypsychologischer Sicht ohne Anspruch auf Richtigkeit - man(n) kann auch sagen 'so wie ich die Dinge aus der eigenen Erfahrung heraus sehe'...

----------

## b3cks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Privat unter Männern und im Freundeskreis ist das auch stets ein Thema. Und dann auch noch bei Frauen? Nein, danke. Da gibt es weit aus bessere Themen worüber man sich mit denen unterhalten (und auch machen <räusper>) kann. Das lenkt dann auch gut ab. 
> 
> [/ironie] du bist ein vorurteilsbelasteter Sexist     [/ironie]
> 
> ...

 

Das mit dem "vorurteilsbelastet" fand ich jetzt aber schon ein bisschen hart. Und das von einem Frauenversteher...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

Im Grund hast du ja recht und irgendwo ist das Ganze, denke ich, auch sinnvoll. Man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass es auch mitlerweile genug Menschen gibt, die diesem Klischee (Frauensache, Männersache, Frauenjob, Männerjob, etc) nicht mehr entsprechen. Ich kenne mitlerweile einige Frauen die sehr wohl Berufe haben, wo man früher kein Verständnis für gehabt hätte (Kfz-Mechanikerin, Chemielaborantin, Technische-Zeichnerin, Informatikerin) und diese erhalten von mir auch allen nötigen Respekt. Zumal ich es persönlich interessant finde, wie sie die Dinge angehen. Nämlich anders als wir Männer, vorsichtiger vor allem. Dennoch haben Frauen ein Problem: die Mehrheit denkt einfach zu gleich und so kann man sie recht einfach durchschauen. Besonders bei den oft (für den Mann) sprachlich unqualifizierten Sätzen, kann man sich entweder dumm stellen oder elegant kontern. Dennoch sollte man stets auf der Hut sein.

----------

## think4urs11

unterschätze niemals eine Frau kann ich da nur sagen ... (außer den wirklich und wahrhaftig innerlich blonden - Paris, Jessica)

Wie gesagt so allmählich wandelt sich das ja zum Glück. In 20 Jahren grinsen wir uns eines ob der heutigen Zustände. Aber umgekehrt nochmal 20 Jahre zurück in  die Vergangenheit - das war Steinzeit im Vergleich zu heute.

Außerdem reden Frauen nur deswegen in so einfachen Sätzen damit die Männer sie verstehen  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem reden Frauen nur deswegen in so einfachen Sätzen damit die Männer sie verstehen 

 

da ist was dran   :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> unterschätze niemals eine Frau kann ich da nur sagen ... (außer den wirklich und wahrhaftig innerlich blonden - Paris, Jessica)

 

Paris, Jessica und Co sind auch keine Frauen, sondern hohle versnobte Dummtuhsen.

Man sollte niemals irgendwen unterschätzen, schon gar nicht Unbekannte. Bei Frauen neigt man allerdings oft dazu den Respekt in sofern zu verlieren, weil viele sich zuwenig zutrauen. Gewissenhaft sind sie stärker, entweder wissen sie es aber nicht oder sie haben nicht genügend Mut. Resultat seitens der Männer ist dann ein Macho, seitens der Frau eine Unterwürfige.

PS: Persönlich mag ich unterwürfige Frauen überhaupt nicht. Sie müssen klar ihre Meinung sagen und sie auch vertreten. Nicht unterbuttern lassen und Stellung beziehung. Mut, Willen, Stärke und Cleverness zeigen. Was wiederum vorraussetzt, dass diese nicht ganz doof ist (Intelligente Frauen sind sexy, gerade weil sie durch ihre Intelligenz stark sind). Solche Frauen zeigen dann auch mal einem Mann wo es lang geht, egal wo.

BTW: Wir schweifen vom Thema ab...

----------

## think4urs11

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Außerdem reden Frauen nur deswegen in so einfachen Sätzen damit die Männer sie verstehen  
> 
> da ist was dran  

 

Natürlich; jede durchschnittliche Frau quatscht einen (aus männlicher Sicht) eloquenten Mann problemlos aus der Jacke - wer es nicht glaubt möge es mal ausprobieren... Diskussionsfähigkeit (auch 'notfalls Wort im Munde herumdrehen bis zum Schwindelanfall') ist eine der Fähigkeiten die Frau besser kann.

Und ja das war nun ein Vorurteil meinerseits  :Wink: 

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Bei Frauen neigt man allerdings oft dazu den Respekt in sofern zu verlieren, weil viele sich zuwenig zutrauen. Gewissenhaft sind sie stärker, entweder wissen sie es aber nicht oder sie haben nicht genügend Mut.

 

Mangelndes/verlorengegangenes/unterdrücktes Selbstbewußtsein

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> BTW: Wir schweifen vom Thema ab...

 

nur unwesentlich

----------

## b3cks

Vorrausgesetzt die Frau kennt sich mit dem Thema aus und ist auf demselben Sprachniveau. Wenn sie das erfüllt oder gar besser ist, ist es für sie kein Problem. Genau wie in Altagssituation. Wir Männer winken dann meist nur noch ab.

----------

## Finswimmer

Um noch ein mal ein bisschen aufs Thema zurückzukommen...

Ich kenne noch zwei Arten von Fällen:

1) Es funktioniert nicht was, Mädel A: Uh. Es geht was nicht. Das lass ich meinen Vater machen, der macht sowas ja so oder so beruflich.

Dabei ist es ganz egal, ob nen Crack für nen Spiel, ein neues Programm, oder auch nur ein wackelndes Soundkabel das Problem ist.

2) Bruder/Freund oder sonst wer kommt bei Mädel B an, und sieht das was nicht geht, und schwups ist es wieder richtig gemacht.

Bei 1 will sie es nicht machen, bei 2 kann sie es nicht machen...

Aber bei beiden ist ganz sicher kein Lerneffekt dabei.

Man lernt ja nur dazu, wenn man es selbst macht, und das Problem alleine löst...Das ist bei 1) wohl überhaupt nicht der Fall, weil da der Gedanke "Ich bin ein Mädchen, alle müssen mir helfen, weil ich es ja so oder so nicht kann" mit rein spielt...

Ich denke auch daher kann es kommen, dass Frauen generell eher technisch unversierter und / oder uninteressierter sind, denn man nimmt ihnen den Spaß / Versuch schon vorher, oder sie nehmen ihn sich selbst...

Tobi

----------

## Ruad

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Natürlich; jede durchschnittliche Frau quatscht einen (aus männlicher Sicht) eloquenten Mann problemlos aus der Jacke - wer es nicht glaubt möge es mal ausprobieren

 

Ist klar, aber welcher vernünftige Mann diskutiert denn mit einem Papagei, der lediglich auf akkustische Reize reagiert und völlig sinnentfremdete "Antworten" von sich gibt?   :Twisted Evil: 

Ich kann so ne Frau auch an die Wand reden, aber dann heult sie, schlägt mich oder schaut mich nur doof an. Aber was hat man davon? Streit, Unverständnis und kein Beitrag zur Völkerverständigung... wie bei Frauen  :Razz: 

Edit: Wers nicht glauben mag... Beispiel aus dem persönlichen Umfeld:

Sie: Willst du mit mir zusammen wohnen?

Er: Ja.

Sie: Warum willst du nicht mit mir zusammenwohnen?

Er: ??

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 1) Es funktioniert nicht was, Mädel A: Uh. Es geht was nicht. Das lass ich meinen Vater machen, der macht sowas ja so oder so beruflich.
> 
> Dabei ist es ganz egal, ob nen Crack für nen Spiel, ein neues Programm, oder auch nur ein wackelndes Soundkabel das Problem ist.
> 
> 2) Bruder/Freund oder sonst wer kommt bei Mädel B an, und sieht das was nicht geht, und schwups ist es wieder richtig gemacht.

 

Und 2) führt oft zu 1) auf längere Sicht - ist doch mein Reden.

Klar sind teilweise auch die Frauen selbst daran schuld, die Männer aber auch (laß mi mol da ron kleene, i muck di dat).

Wie war die alte chinesische Weisheit? Gib einem Hungernden einen Fisch, und er wird einmal satt, lehre ihn Fischen, und er wird nie wieder hungern.

Und genau deswegen glaube ich eher nicht das sich hier viel mehr als eine oder ganz wenige Frauen outen werden. Weils eben die weitaus einfachere Möglichkeit ist als 'gleichwertig' angesehen zu werden. Dann hat niemand 'tiiiiitt*zensiert*' im Hinterkopf sondern man(n) beurteilt sein Thread-Gegenüber lediglich aufgrund ihrer/seiner/dessen Kompetenz.

@Ruad:

Alles eine Frage der Betonung in deinem Beispiel - kann auch gut ein 'Warum? willst du nicht?' gewesen sein  :Wink: 

D.h. aus 'ihrer' Sicht ist alleine schon seine ursprüngliche Frage überflüssig weil für sie das eh klar war.

----------

## Ruad

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> @Ruad:
> 
> Alles eine Frage der Betonung in deinem Beispiel - kann auch gut ein 'Warum? willst du nicht?' gewesen sein 
> 
> D.h. aus 'ihrer' Sicht ist alleine schon seine ursprüngliche Frage überflüssig weil für sie das eh klar war.

 

[] Du hast das Edit nicht richtig gelesen

[] Du bist ne Frau

[] Du bist ne Frau und hast das Edit nicht richtig gelesen

 :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool: 

----------

## think4urs11

örg   :Embarassed: 

naja äh also *räusper* es soll auch schon Fälle gegeben haben wo es sich andersherum -wie in deinem Beispiel- zugetragen hat.

Da war ich wohl etwas zu voreingenommen beim lesen... sorry for that.

----------

## slick

Nette Diskussion... irgendwie muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Weiß nur noch nicht so recht wie ich anfangen soll. 

Ich denke man könnte Parallelen ziehen zur menschlichen Ur-Geschichte. Männer waren früher Jäger und in der wilden Natur auf sich selbst gestellt. Frauen kümmerten sich um die Familie. Dadurch kam es bei den Geschlechtern zu etwas unterschiedlichen Entwicklungen die AFAIK auch wissenschaftlich belegen lassen, z.B. besseres räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen von Männern. 

Daraus würde ich jetzt ableiten das es Männern leichter fällt sich mit einem Problem auseinander zu setzen als Frauen bzw. mehr Bereitschaft haben sich dem Problem zu stellen. Männer "beißen" sich einfach durch, weil es in ihrer Natur liegt. Frauen brauchten das (geschichtlich betrachtet) nicht wirklich und können außerdem bei solchen Aufgaben auf die Männer zurückgreifen. Beispiel: "Schatz, wechselst Du mal die Glühbirne". Also nicht das sie es nicht könnten, sie haben aber jemand der es kann und daher tun sie es nicht. Daher wird in einer Partnerschaft auch selten eine Frau (für ihre Begriffe) männertypische Aufgaben übernehmen. Und so ähnlich wird es auch am Computer laufen. Sollte allerdings kein Mann in der Nähe sein, die Frau aus z.B. beruflichen Gründen es können müssen oder ein "Wettbewerb" zwischen einer Frau und einem Mann stattfinden (so nach dem Motto "was der kann kann ich auch") wird sich eine Frau des Themas annehmen und sich durchbeissen. Und dann läuft es so wie bei jemandem der von Windows zu Linux wechselt, am Anfang ist alles schwerr aber mit der Zeit fällt es immer leichter. 

Fazit: Es gibt so wenig Gentoo-Userrinnen weil es genügend Gentoo-User gibt die immer helfend zur Seite stehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Ich würde den Grund nicht so sehr in der Menschheitsgeschichte suchen, sondern eher in der Erziehung und dem Einfluß der Gesellschaft. Wenn 18 Jahre lang Papi (von sich aus!) immer alles für's Töchterchen macht, das irgendwie mit Technik zu tun hat, er dann vom Freund/Mann abgelöst wird und die ganze Zeit über auch genau dieses Verhalten tagtäglich im Fernsehen suggeriert wird, wundert es mich nicht, daß es so wenige Frauen gibt, die sich intensiver mit Linux im Speziellen und Technik im Allgemeinen beschäftigen.

----------

## slick

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich würde den Grund nicht so sehr in der Menschheitsgeschichte suchen, sondern eher in der Erziehung und dem Einfluß der Gesellschaft. Wenn 18 Jahre lang Papi (von sich aus!) immer alles für's Töchterchen macht, das irgendwie mit Technik zu tun hat, er dann vom Freund/Mann abgelöst wird und die ganze Zeit über auch genau dieses Verhalten tagtäglich im Fernsehen suggeriert wird, wundert es mich nicht, daß es so wenige Frauen gibt, die sich intensiver mit Linux im Speziellen und Technik im Allgemeinen beschäftigen.

 

Aber warum macht es dann Papi? Weil es sein Vater auch so gemacht hat? Und dessen Vater, und dessen Vater? Da gab es noch keine Suggestion durch Medien. Also war es damals Erziehung. Aber woher kam diese Erziehung? Hat sich ja wohl schlecht mal einer einfach so ausgedacht.  Außerdem sind Medien auch nur ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft, auch wenn man es nicht wahrhaben möchte wenn man nachmittags den Fernseher anmacht. Warum gibt es z.B. keine Heimwerkersendung mit einem weiblichen Moderator? Weil es nicht zur Gesellschaft passen würde, womit wir wieder bei der Fage sind warum die Gesellschaft so ist.

Anderes banales Beispiel aus einem Witz, ist was dran wie ich finde: Eine Frau würde nie einen vollen Bierkasten tragen, es sein denn ihre schwulen Freunde kommen zu Besuch und haben höllisch Durst.  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *slick wrote:*   

> Eine Frau würde nie einen vollen Bierkasten tragen, es sein denn ihre schwulen Freunde kommen zu Besuch und haben höllisch Durst. 

 

ROTFL!

----------

## b3cks

Ist es aber nicht aus so, dass der Mann der Frau nicht so viel zutraut? Es gibt ja schließlich auch Frauen die gewollt sind etwas selber zu machen, was eher Männertypisch ist. Welcher Mann würde es denn aber die Frau tun lassen? Z.B. das schicke Auto (des Mannes) waschen? Die richtigen Getränke für eine Party einkaufen lassen (ohne das man ihr diese vorher nennt)? Die Glühbirne in 2m höhe wechseln? Den Fahrradschlauch reparieren? Das neue Cinema-System aufbauen?

----------

## Inte

Es ist schon interessant zu lesen, wie hier (und anderswo) über Frauen (dadurch zwangsläufig auch über Männer) geredet wird.

Ich finde es schön, wenn wir uns Gedanken machen, wie eine breitere Basis an potentiellen Nutzern angesprochen werden kann. Die Frage nach weiblichen Gentoo-Nutzern mußte im deutschen Forum ja zwangsläufig auftauchen, aber das der Thread mal wieder von einem männlichen Individuum gestartet wurde, sagt doch viel über das Bedürfnis der hier im deutschen Forum beitragenden Frauen, nach gleichgeschlechtlichem Erfahrungsaustausch aus.

Das christel sich als Frau dafür einsetzt, nicht von der Masse an Männern erschlagen zu werden ist verständlich. Dafür sind Interessengemeinschaften da. Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es nicht eine Zielgruppe gibt, die mit viel weniger Aufwand/Ressourceneinsatz angesprochen werden kann.

Ersetzt doch einfach mal $FRAU durch $WINDOWS_ADMIN. Da wäre der Aufschrei groß! Anstatt zu sagen: "Der arme Kerl darf in der Firma kein Gentoo einsetzen. Gibt es da noch Andere? Laßt uns den Einstieg/Umstieg noch besser/einfacher machen.", wird derjenige mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln gejagt. Der kleine Satz von christel: "Would you volunteer your time and/or money to encourage people, not just women, to use Gentoo, and to mentor and help users?", wurde von den Meisten überlesen.

Eigentlich geht es IMHO doch eher um ein Mentorenprogramm, um das gesamte Spektrum von $ROOKIE bis $VETERAN betreuen zu können, sofern Interesse und Kapazitäten vorhanden sind, als um die Problematik, dass meine Frau lieber Ausflüge unternimmt, anstatt mit mir 'nen LAMP (womit wir wieder bei Glühlampen wären  :Wink: ) aufzusetzen.

----------

## slick

Irgendwie bringt mich Intes Post auf eine witzige Idee... man sollte man in einem Forum wo überwiegend Frauen posten (z.B. Kosmetikprodukte) eine Diskussion anregen warum da so wenig Männer sind. Dann läßt sich das Thema sicher mal aus Sicht der Frauen betrachten. Irgendwie habe ich nämlich doch das Gefühl wir betrachten das Thema zu "männlich". Denn wie Inte schon andeutet, meist nur das jeweils andere Geschlecht fängt immer mit der Diskussion an.

Mir ists eigentlich schnuppe ob User X ein Mann oder eine Frau ist. Natürlich sind Frauen immer ein schönes Aushängeschild und gerade in Männerdomänen daher gern gesehen, aber ists letztendlich nicht egal? Und wer weiß, vielleicht sind wir ja in Wirklichkeit sind hier im Forum nur 10 Männer und der Rest ist Frauen die mit Girly-Wallpapern versuchen uns glauben zu machen wir wären unter uns...   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Übrigens nette Anekdote aus dem Leben, die mir gerade wieder passend zum Thema einfiel. Mein Schatz meinte letztens zu mir: Wieso setzt Du eigentlich Gentoo ein? Das Logo sieht doch so teletubbi-mäßig aus. Das Debian-Logo sieht da schon eher so aus wie ich mir Linux vorstelle. Da merkte ich mal wieder das Frauen doch ganz anders denken und wir sie nie verstehen werden...

----------

## Ruad

Vielleicht sind Männer aber auch einfach die Dümmeren, dass Sie freiwillig viel Zeit in eine Kiste investieren, die eigentlich dazu geschaffen ist, einem VIEL Zeit zu ersparen. Vielleicht sind Frauen so "klug" und lassen den ganzen Mist jemand anderes machen - den doofen mann - und BENUTZEN es einfach. Ich persönlich bin auch nicht dahinter gekommen, warum ich es faszinierender finde, ein Programm selbst zu kompilieren, mühsam über mans und co. irgendwelche Frickelparameter in Textkonfigs reinzupfropfen, stolz drauf zu sein, dass man die unintuitiven Steuerung von vim irgendwie auswendig lernt, um dann zu merken, dass das Programm ja immerhin so "irgendwie" funktioniert.

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir als Mann da ein großes Rätsel... Aber es gibt wohl auch wenige doofe Frauen, immerhin hat sich hier ja EINE geoutet... die arme.. vielleicht schaffen wir es noch, sie in ein Forum über äh... schöne... mhh... Frauendinge zu bewegen... (puhh)

so long

ein MANN

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Und wer weiß, vielleicht sind wir ja in Wirklichkeit sind hier im Forum nur 10 Männer und der Rest ist Frauen die mit Girly-Wallpapern versuchen uns glauben zu machen wir wären unter uns...   
> 
> 

 

Dazu als lustige Lektüre: Terry Pratchet - Weiberregiment

Prinzipiell gehts da um ein Mädel, welches sich als Junge verkleidet, um zum Militär zu gehen...Nur ist sie da nicht das Einzige Mädchen...

Tobi

----------

## dakjo

@Inte nein, du hast das Thema hier falsch verstanden.

Es geht hier allein um den männlichen Hormonstau, der nur mit $freundin.jpg nicht zu befriedigen ist.

Interessanterweise habe ich noch kein Frauenforum gefunden, in dem gefragt wird, warum hier so wenig männers sind.

$FRAU kann ihr soziales Umfeld einfacher erweitern und beschraenkt es meist nicht auf ihre lieblingsbeschäftigung, wohingegen sich $MANN immer an seinem Hobby orientiert. Bzw. sind für $MANN meist nur "WEITERFÜHRENDE" freundschaften wichtig, wärend $FRAU das ziemlich schnuppe ist.

SO.

----------

## slick

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sex/add_user.shtml  :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

@dakjo:

Wenn sich Frauen in einem "Frauenforum"  zusammenfinden, dann steckt IMHO auch dich Absicht einer Abgrenzung dahinter d. h. es ist erwünscht, "unter sich" zu sein. Es gibt Frauencafes, Frauenbuchhandlungen, Computerkurse nur für Frauen, Judogruppen nur für Frauen. Seltener kommt es IMHO vor, daß Männer absichtlich unter sich sind (da werden jetzt viele wiedersprechen). Im Fall der Gentoolinuxuser sind Männer deshalb unter sich, weil sich (fast) keine Frau für dieses Thema als Hobby interssiert. Wenn dieser Zustand sozusagen aufgrund der äusseren Umstände hervorgerufen wird, ist es verständlich, daß eher die Frage gestellt wird, warum es keine Vertreter des anderen Geschlechtes gibt, weil das ja eigentlich nicht so beabsichtigt wurde.

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Aber warum macht es dann Papi? Weil es sein Vater auch so gemacht hat? Und dessen Vater, und dessen Vater?

 

Kurz gesagt ja. Und das zu ändern bedarf einiger Generationen, das passiert ja aber eben nur scheibchenweise.

'Damals in der guten alten Zeit' gab es noch ein klares männlich-dominiertes Rollenbild das gaaanz langsam aufgeweicht wird. Einigen Männern (und auch Frauen) macht das zwar geistig zu schaffen aber die meisten ihrer jeweiligen Generation können gut mit dem jeweiligen status quo leben - und das ist gut so.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Und wer weiß, vielleicht sind wir ja in Wirklichkeit sind hier im Forum nur 10 Männer und der Rest ist Frauen die mit Girly-Wallpapern versuchen uns glauben zu machen wir wären unter uns...   

 

Bei ein paar (vor allem aus den internationalen) Foren bin ich mir einigermaßen sicher das es  Madln sind die nur keine Lust auf flaue Anmache von der Talseite her haben (und die kommt unweigerlich früher oder später - thats how men are).

Ist mir aber eigentlich auch egal ob ich nun nem Typ oder Typin auf's Gentoo helfe mit meinen Beiträgen - hauptsach 's hat geholfen.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich finde es schön, wenn wir uns Gedanken machen, wie eine breitere Basis an potentiellen Nutzern angesprochen werden kann. Die Frage nach weiblichen Gentoo-Nutzern mußte im deutschen Forum ja zwangsläufig auftauchen, aber das der Thread mal wieder von einem männlichen Individuum gestartet wurde, sagt doch viel über das Bedürfnis der hier im deutschen Forum beitragenden Frauen, nach gleichgeschlechtlichem Erfahrungsaustausch aus.

 

Es kann min. dreierlei aussagen

a) es ist Frau an sich nicht wichtig als solche irgendwie gesondert behandelt zu werden

b) Die mitlesenden/schreibenden Damen bevorzugen den status quo, wollen als kompetent ohne versteckte Vorurteile gelten

c) es gibt nicht genug um im allg. Hintergrundrauschen überhaupt aufzufallen

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ersetzt doch einfach mal $FRAU durch $WINDOWS_ADMIN. Da wäre der Aufschrei groß! Anstatt zu sagen: "Der arme Kerl darf in der Firma kein Gentoo einsetzen. Gibt es da noch Andere? Laßt uns den Einstieg/Umstieg noch besser/einfacher machen.", wird derjenige mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln gejagt. 

 

Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich   :Rolling Eyes: 

Den Beruf und die Hobbies kann man sich aussuchen, das Geschlecht nicht

(irgendwann werden es die Eltern können incl. Augenfarbe und Co. aber man selbst kaum  :Wink:  )

Andererseits ist $WINADM eine nicht zu beneidende Art im Gegensatz zu $FRAU, gelle

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es nicht eine Zielgruppe gibt, die mit viel weniger Aufwand/Ressourceneinsatz angesprochen werden kann.

 

Welche schwebt dir da vor?

 *Inte wrote:*   

> ... als um die Problematik, dass meine Frau lieber Ausflüge unternimmt, anstatt mit mir 'nen LAMP (womit wir wieder bei Glühlampen wären ) aufzusetzen.

 

Wozu auch, das kannst doch nun wirklich selber   :Smile: 

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Vielleicht sind Männer aber auch einfach die Dümmeren, dass Sie freiwillig viel Zeit in eine Kiste investieren, die eigentlich dazu geschaffen ist, einem VIEL Zeit zu ersparen. Vielleicht sind Frauen so "klug" und lassen den ganzen Mist jemand anderes machen - den doofen mann - und BENUTZEN es einfach.

 

Durchaus ein Argument, impliziert aber wieder gewisse nicht politisch korrekte weibliche Verhaltensweisen um das mal etwas anders zu schreiben (und Mr. Gutmütig der mitspielt selbstverständlich)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## misterjack

schönes thema  :Wink: 

ich kenne eine ubuntu-nutzerin, meine cousine. mein cousin hat zwar ihr das system installiert, um die administrations (installation von software etc) kümmert sie sich selber. nun will sie unbedingt gentoo haben, weil wir auch gentoo benutzen  :Wink:  Sie würde sich aber nicht als weibliche Userin in einem Forum outen.

Ich kenne im Gegenzug auch ein paar Männer, die keinen Plan von PC haben und alles anderen überlassen. Zum Beispiel mein WG Kumpel, dessen Hobby Elektronik (speziell DDR-Verstärker) ist und deren Reperatur. Dank ihn lebt mein 1978er HSV 921 noch heute  :Wink:  Und in diesem Gebiet Frauen zu finden wird ungemein schwerer. Aber mit dem PC hat er sich etwas.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *slick wrote:*   

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sex/add_user.shtml  

 

wie geil, "Your personal brain score: 50% female" Mann bin ich drauf stolz  :Smile: 

----------

## energyman76b

Gibt es Frauen die gentoo benutzen?

Bestimmt, wette ich drauf.

Hier im Forum?

Kann man nicht ausschließen.

Interessiert es mich?

Nicht die Bohne!

Ob Männlein oder Weiblein, entweder jemand hat was auf dem Kasten oder ist ein Idiot. Alles andere ist mir schnuppe.

----------

## l3u

Es geht ums Prinzip.

----------

## rc

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Es geht ums Prinzip.

 

In anbetracht der Uhrzeit usw. mal ne ganz dumme (?) Frage:

Um was für ein / welches Prinzip?

Gruss,

rc

----------

## Ruad

Ohne Neugierde geht die (menschliche) Welt zugrunde. Das gilt auch im Kleinen. Wem das zu schwach ist oder damit nichts anfangen kann, soll sich einschließen und nach den Rasierklingen suchen. (Hoffentlich tut das jetzt keiner  :Wink:  ) Oder er geht zu nem Psychologen und fragt ihn, warum seine Eltern kein Interesse gezeigt haben.

Einen schönen verhangenen Donnerstag Morgen wünscht.. ich

----------

## slick

 *rc wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Es geht ums Prinzip. 
> 
> In anbetracht der Uhrzeit usw. mal ne ganz dumme (?) Frage:
> 
> Um was für ein / welches Prinzip?

 

Hast da nicht unrecht. Allerdings sind nunmal Frauen das Lieblingsthema von Männern (oder diskutierst Du mit deinem besten Freund beim Bier über Compileroptionen?)  :Wink:  Klar ists im Endeffekt egal und es interessiert nicht wirklich jemand, aber wir zeigen den Frauen mal wieder das sie uns wichtig sind und außerdem Postcount++  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Ohne Neugierde geht die (menschliche) Welt zugrunde. Das gilt auch im Kleinen.

 

Wäre gespannt was es für einen Aufschrei geben würde wenn jemand (eine Frau?) eine Umfrage starten würde wieviele Gentoo-User schwul sind oder ob nun SuSE- oder Gentoo-User den längeren $foo haben *lol*, was ja auch "ums Prinzip" geht. Die müssen wir als Mods dann natürlich gleichberechtigter Weise offen lassen... oder etwa nicht?

Was ich damit sagen will, ich diskutiere gern mit (dafür sind ja Foren da) aber letztendlich:

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Interessiert es mich? 
> 
> Nicht die Bohne! 
> 
> Ob Männlein oder Weiblein, entweder jemand hat was auf dem Kasten oder ist ein Idiot. Alles andere ist mir schnuppe. 

 

----------

## Erdie

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> , entweder jemand hat was auf dem Kasten oder ist ein Idiot.

 

Klingt für mich etwas nach schwarz - weiß Mentalität   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ruad

Sagen wir mal so: Wir haben uns nun einige tausend Jahre lang daran gewöhnen dürfen, dass wir in einem Gespräch, in einer "Gemeinschaft" unser Gegenüber sehen oder zumindest hören und so auf Anhieb Männlein von Weiblein unterscheiden können. (meistens zumindest) Nun kommt das Internet daher und ist auf einmal anonym. Keine Gesichter, keine Stimmen und jedes Profil kann willkürlich mit Fantasie oder Wahrheit bestückt werden. Eine Gemeinschaft ist aber IMMER abhängig von irgendeiner Art der sozialen Auseinandersetzung und auch der unterschiedliche Umgang mit dem jeweils anderen Geschlecht gehört dazu.

Die Gründe, die dafür sprechen, dass Frauen sich in einem Forum, bei dem es um ein Thema geht, das vorwiegend von hormontriefenden männlichen PC-Junkies besetzt wird, bei denen sexuelles Austoben im gegenteiligen Verhältnis zum Aufenthalt vor dem PC steht, nicht "outen", sind bekannt (WAS EIN SCHACHTELSATZ.. Ick bin so proud  :Wink:  )

Selbiges gilt übrigens auch für Schwule. Würd mich wahnsinnig interessieren. Zieht immerhin in der Regel auch gewisse Verhaltensweisen nach sich. Aber ähnliche Argumentation, vermutlich in verschärfter Form, würde hier auch greifen..

Was allerdings der Dödel mit Gentoo zu tun hat... Wat solln der Quatsch   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   entweder jemand hat was auf dem Kasten oder ist ein Idiot. 
> 
> Klingt für mich etwas nach schwarz - weiß Mentalität  

 

living in a binary world  :Wink: 

Geht doch aber auch um ein binäres Thema - entweder Frau ist Frau oder eben das andere Geschlecht   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Geht doch aber auch um ein binäres Thema - entweder Frau ist Frau oder eben das andere Geschlecht  

 

Ohne ganz vom Thema abzuschweifen: Wie passen Transvestitismus/Transsexualismus/Transgender in dieses Schema?

----------

## Ruad

Die sind irgendwas zwischen >0 && <1 . Der Einfachheit halber 0,5 . wir wollen es ja nicht kompliziert machen.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   
> 
> Geht doch aber auch um ein binäres Thema - entweder Frau ist Frau oder eben das andere Geschlecht   
> 
> Ohne ganz vom Thema abzuschweifen: Wie passen Transvestitismus/Transsexualismus/Transgender in dieses Schema?

 

Was ich damit sagen will, nimm alle Postings und ersetze "Frau" durch "Homosexuelle" und schon siehst Du wie es diskriminierend ist und eigentlich beides nicht hierher gehört. Nur beim Thema Frauen wird es halt (aus Sicht der Männer) nicht so schnell wahrgenommen.

----------

## l3u

 *Slick wrote:*   

> Wäre gespannt was es für einen Aufschrei geben würde wenn jemand (eine Frau?) eine Umfrage starten würde wieviele Gentoo-User schwul sind oder ob nun SuSE- oder Gentoo-User den längeren $foo haben *lol*

 

Also prinzipiell würde ich sagen, daß SuSE-User den Kürzeren haben. Und daß nicht die Gentoo-User sondern die SuSE-User schwul sind. *loool*

----------

## slick

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also prinzipiell würde ich sagen, daß SuSE-User den Kürzeren haben. 

 

Also ist eine selbst aufgesetzte Gentoo-Maschine doch kein Phallus-Symbol?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Und daß nicht die Gentoo-User sondern die SuSE-User schwul sind. *loool*

 

Ok, Spaß beiseite... langsam wird der Ton zu primitiv und beleidigent. Nicht weiter in dieser Form!

----------

## l3u

Naja, also du hast ja mit dem schwul angefangen! Aber nichts für ungut ...

Das Problem an dem Phallussymbol ist nur, daß es ja das Weibchen als solches erkennen muß. Porsche, Jaguar, etc. stehen da imho deutlich höher im Trend als eine selbst aufgesetzte Gentoo-Maschine, oder?

----------

## franzf

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Was allerdings der Dödel mit Gentoo zu tun hat... Wat solln der Quatsch  

 

Ist doch ganz Easy  :Smile:  Also:

Je mehr Dödel, desto mehr kann mann damit anfangen.

-> Weniger Zeit für Gentoo-Pflege.

-> VIIIEEl Trouble

-> Viele Postings hier im Forum  :Smile: 

(-> Außerdem sieht der Desktop meist recht häßlich aus ^^)

Ergo: Wer viele Postings hat (so >2 pro Tag) hat nen großen

Alles andere sind Kurzschwänzler oder Frauen  :Wink: 

Außerdem haben (laut Psychologie) Männer mit nem kleineren oft Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, was sich im übersteigerten Trieb nach Achtung zeigt. Das treibt den Linux-L33t-Faktor noch zusätzlich in die Höhe  :Wink: 

Ich hoffe das wäre jetzt geklärt  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ergo: Wer viele Postings hat (so >2 pro Tag) hat nen großen
> 
> Alles andere sind Kurzschwänzler oder Frauen 

 

 *slick's Profil wrote:*   

> 1.81 Beiträge pro Tag

 

Mist! 

postcount++

----------

## franzf

 *franzf`s Profil wrote:*   

> 1.23 Beiträge pro Tag

 

Denk dir also nix ^^

----------

## l3u

Interessanter Ansatz ;-)

----------

## think4urs11

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ergo: Wer viele Postings hat (so >2 pro Tag) hat nen großen
> 
> Alles andere sind Kurzschwänzler oder Frauen 

 

Hast du die Grenze zufällig gewählt und/oder abstrakte Mathematik zur Grenzwertbestimmung herangezogen?  :Wink: 

Unlogisch ist das aber doch ... '>2=großer Dödel', 'viel Dödel -> viele Postings' (aber... 'weniger Zeit für Gentoo')

ja wie denn nun? Wer viel im (Gentoo)-Forum postet beschäftigt sich kaum mit Gentoo? *kopfkratz*

... verwirrt bin ...

 *Profil wrote:*   

> [1.99 Beiträge pro Tag]

 

und ein gutes Stück vom Ursprungsthema weg sind wir nun endgültig   :Cool: 

----------

## franzf

Man hat ein Problem mit seinem Gentoo, aber (wie erwähnt  :Smile: ) keine Zeit sich selbst durch man-pages, Forenthreds, etc zu wühlen.

-> Man postet einfach ^^

Aber recht haste schon   :Twisted Evil: 

Sollte auch nur mal so ein Gedanke sein...

Evtl. kann man ja nen neuen Thread aufmachen, in dem die Leute ihre aktuelle ostings-Anzahl und die Länge ihres Dödels angeben, aber des wird von den Mods wahrscheinlich gleich geschlossen... Zu OffTopic für Diskussionsforum  :Razz: 

Allerdings ließe sich nur so die Stichhaltigkeit (böses Wort im Kontext...) meiner Argumentation prüfen.

----------

## Freiburg

@franzf: Hallo ich bin der Markus ich post 2,34 mal pro tag und mein dödel ist xx lang?? Oder wie stellst du dir das vor??

----------

